# Ready to epoxy my garage floor



## Vortexan (Jun 17, 2010)

Did a search and found this web site and I have enjoyed reading and studying up on epoxy paint. Thought I would document my experience and share it here. After a lot of careful reading up and weighing options I decided to go with Quikrete 2 part epoxy in light gray. Seems as I looked around I could find about as many people who liked it as didn't and it fits my budget. The floor has been cleaned and is now drying. I started with 3 gallons of muratic acid and scrubbed with that. I had bought a gallon of quikrete bond lok and had almost decided to take it back but thought what the heck I'll give it a try. My garage floor is 17 years old and had never been sealed or painted and has had lots of cars parked in there over the years. When I put the bond lok down I couldn't believe what I was seeing. Although oil was not readily visible on the surface of the concrete the bond lok was pulling up oil as I could see a dark greenish film. I was so impressed with this product that I bought 5 more gallons to insure a clean slab. It was unbelievable how much grime came out. Anyway I thought I would document my experience, good or bad, better or worse and share it here. The surface looks good and has a sandpaper like surface now. I'm hoping it will be dry by Saturday which will be the 19th. I plan to tape some plastic down tomorrow and make a decision to see if it is dry. I'm nervous and excited about it and hopeful it will turn out well. I'm in Houston, Texas and it is humid and hot. Plan on rolling it on though early in the day and hope for the best.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 17, 2010)

I have considered lots of options for my garage floor as well.  I have not decided what to do yet so I will follow your experience with interest. good luck.


----------



## Admin (Jun 17, 2010)

In Houston working on your garage this time of year? That's crazy. I was there a couple of weeks ago and the humidity is horrible. Welcome by the way!


----------



## Vortexan (Jun 17, 2010)

Austin said:


> In Houston working on your garage this time of year? That's crazy. I was there a couple of weeks ago and the humidity is horrible. Welcome by the way!



I'm a school teacher off for summer vacation. What else you gonna do? lol
I get my sauna bath though.............


----------



## Vortexan (Jun 18, 2010)

Did a preliminary test with plastic to see where I was at in the drying process and when I checked this morning it was dry. Taped a few more down and will check them in the morning. No moisture I should be good to go. Temperature tomorrow morning here should be around 76 degrees but with fairly high humidity. A friend came over last night who was familiar with the concrete slab and couldn't believe it looked like new compared to what it used to look like, so I got it scrubbed and ready. Still a little nervous.......... Don't want to ruin a perfectly good slab. 




















By vortexan at 2010-06-18


----------



## havasu (Jun 18, 2010)

Since there is a small cure time after mixing the epoxy, I took advantage by painting my footings with a brush. The mix was thinner, and easier to get into all the small crooks and crannies. By the time I got done with this little task, the main floor was ready to roll. I found by doing this, the footings were mostly dry and when I sprinkled the chips, they only stuck to the floor and not the footings. In my opinion, it looked better this way.


----------



## Vortexan (Jun 18, 2010)

havasu said:


> Since there is a small cure time after mixing the epoxy, I took advantage by painting my footings with a brush. The mix was thinner, and easier to get into all the small crooks and crannies. By the time I got done with this little task, the main floor was ready to roll. I found by doing this, the footings were mostly dry and when I sprinkled the chips, they only stuck to the floor and not the footings. In my opinion, it looked better this way.



Good point. I'm planning on rolling most of the footing with a 3" roller and have my wife come behind me with a brush. Should go fast enough. I wasn't sure how to handle the flakes on the footings so I appreciate the comment.


----------



## Vortexan (Jun 19, 2010)

This morning I decided the floor was good and dry and mixed the first gallon at about 6:30. I was completely done by 10:00 so I avoided most of the heat. Still pretty warm though even then. We started on the footings and went all the way around with that. I put the decorative flakes on the footing by "throwing" them at it and it worked pretty well. Then I got my leaf blower and any flakes that were on the concrete were blown onto the wet paint. This worked great and I really like the uniform look all the way around. I can visibly see some of the "seams" from one row to the next. Hopefully once it dries completely it won't be noticeable. I'll update more as it has dried and I put on the clear coat.




























By Vortexan at 2010-06-19


----------



## havasu (Jun 19, 2010)

Great job! Reminds me of what I did just a few months ago!


----------



## Vortexan (Jun 20, 2010)

havasu said:


> Great job! Reminds me of what I did just a few months ago!



Thanks! How is yours holding up and did you use the same product?


----------



## havasu (Jun 20, 2010)

My floor is holding up great. Brad (another member) and I noticed that when we blew out the garage a week later, many of the added chips blew away, leaving a few sparce areas. Now, 6 months later, I still enjoy the look and the non-skid feel, but I have noticed the "sheen" is not there like it was when first installed. I was considering adding the glossy top coat, but will that be the same in another 6 months?


----------



## Vortexan (Jun 20, 2010)

havasu said:


> My floor is holding up great. Brad (another member) and I noticed that when we blew out the garage a week later, many of the added chips blew away, leaving a few sparce areas. Now, 6 months later, I still enjoy the look and the non-skid feel, but I have noticed the "sheen" is not there like it was when first installed. I was considering adding the glossy top coat, but will that be the same in another 6 months?



24 hous later it is dry enough to walk on and looks super! It really has bonded tightly to the concrete. Tomorrow I am adding the clear coat to it and leave it alone for a couple of weeks while I'm on vacation to New Mexico. I'll blow out any chips that didn't stick before I do so. The clear coat should protect the chips that are left I would think. So far I would have no problem recomending this product. I'll post another pic once the clear coat is on. We'll see how long the clear coat stays shiny.


----------



## Vortexan (Jun 21, 2010)

Mixed up a gallon of quikrete clear coat this morning and was rolling by 6:50 am. During the wait time for the epoxy to set up I used my leaf blower and tried to blow out any decorative flakes that had not attached to the first coat. The clear coat goes on white which is easy to see where you've been and dries clear. I was pleasantly surprised that it only took one gallon to complete the job, whereas it took 3 gallons of gray for the bare concrete. I used the last drop though. Won't be able to asess how well it came out until tomorrow morning, but from the door it looks great.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2010)

Fantastic! I have a few questions....How did you apply the clear coat to the sides? What did the instructions say about when the clear coat should be installed? Do you think it would be possible for a 6 month old epoxy floor to be clear coated with any problems? Do you think the clear coat will lessen the traction, and it will become more slick?


----------



## Vortexan (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks havasu I really do think it came out super. 


havasu said:


> Fantastic! I have a few questions....How did you apply the clear coat to the sides?


I used the same method I did with the gray. I had a 3" roller and a brush and went all the way around with that. The roller really speeds up the process and the brush is good for the cracks.


havasu said:


> What did the instructions say about when the clear coat should be installed?


Specifically - Temperatures must be at least 5 degrees F above dew point, between 50F and 95F and humidity below 80%. These conditions must exist during application and for 12 hours after. Surfaces to be painted, including cracks and expansion joints must be completely clean and dry.If concrete was wet during cleaning, allow to dry completely before applying.



havasu said:


> Do you think it would be possible for a 6 month old epoxy floor to be clear coated with any problems?


I'm not an expert but I think if you got it good and clean it should be fine. I wouldn't think it would be a problem and would make it glow.



havasu said:


> Do you think the clear coat will lessen the traction, and it will become more slick?


 There are some anti-skid granules included with the kit that you add after the 30 minute gel time and right before you start painting. I added those as well and can tell that it made a difference. It is dry to the touch already close by the door and I can tell that it has a kind of a sand like texture. If you use those you shouldn't have any issues with a slippery floor. Hope this helps you with your decision. If you do it post a pic. Good luck!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2010)

Darn you Vortexan!!!! I just showed my wife the pictures of your shiny new floor, and because of it, guess what I'm going to be doing real soon?


----------



## Vortexan (Jun 21, 2010)

havasu said:


> Darn you Vortexan!!!! I just showed my wife the pictures of your shiny new floor, and because of it, guess what I'm going to be doing real soon?



LOL !!!!!!!!  It'll look great I'm sure. Post a pic when your done. Good luck with it!


----------



## LnJsdad (Jun 22, 2010)

In the words of my younger brother, DAZ HAWT MAN!!!!!


----------



## Vortexan (Jun 22, 2010)

LnJsdad said:


> In the words of my younger brother, DAZ HAWT MAN!!!!!



Thanks I appreciate it!!!


----------



## Vortexan (Jun 22, 2010)

The clear coat has dried and this morning I can walk on it without any problems. I'm anxious to get everything put back together and start enjoying it but I think I'll give it a couple of weeks to cure. I'm calling it done. Hope this thread may help someone else down the road when making the decision on what to do. I'll update when I get everything back in place. Cheers!

















By vortexan at 2010-06-22


----------



## havasu (Jun 25, 2010)

I just went out and purchased the clear coat kit. I will install it after the upcoming holiday, and post some before and after picks to see if it was really worth it or not!


----------



## LnJsdad (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey man, switch to photobucket.  You get less issues with pic links.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Aug 8, 2010)

I know I'm coming in late to this thread but I'm shopping for a kit to do my garage and you couldn't be live much closer...I'm about 10 min south of you. 

Anyway, Vortexan do you have any pics of the finished product? 

Havasu, did you apply the clear coat? If so, how'd it turn out?


----------



## havasu (Aug 8, 2010)

I've gone far enough to buy the kit, but I just hate disconnecting the sink and dragging the washer, dryer, fridge and Harley to the side of the house. Next week, I swear!


----------



## SlowRollin' (Aug 8, 2010)

I hear ya'. We've been running a heat index in the 100's; just walking through the garage is a chore, much less working in it.

Don't forget to take pics and post when you can. Thx!


----------



## tectonicfloors (Mar 9, 2012)

I also want to know the same about relevant topic. This page give lot's of information about it. Thanks!!


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

Havasu did you ever do the clear? I wish I would have. Mine looked good for a while now but 3-1/2 years later it is time to recoat. Not because of a bad product but because of the extreme abuse I give it.


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2012)

Yes I did. I omitted it under the washer/dryer, but did add more sand which added much needed traction. It also stopped the small chipping at the roll up doors where I would spray a lubricant and it dripped at the base of the rails. 

I highly recommend it!


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

The only problem I have is when it rains my concrete lets off a white foam like stuff, Calcium I suppose which breaks the bond of the epoxy near the door. Kinda annoying.


----------

